# Getting laid this Friday? ?But? (Need advice please)



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

(but not advice about how to "do it" =P )

I?m unaware how the girl feels about me and do not wish to hurt her, I?m already going to sit down and talk with her when she?s around here on Friday, I?m going to get to the point and tell her I?m not comfortable with a long-term relationship because I don?t feel able to love any one at the moment. I?m going to tell her this to ensure she does not feel used, I rather go with out sex then allow her to feel used, even thought I?ve not any for four years this April. I want to have fun relationship with her (To where we both enjoy it, I know she?s not an toy to play with)? I will admit I?m not sure how she will react, I?ve had sex six times with one girl? and I?ve had two girl friend so It?s fair to say I?m not totally sure how to treat a woman, she has had problems herself in the past which include an eating disorder so we can relate in some respects.

The reason for this tread is to ask for advice; speak you mind? I don?t mind if you say I?m a bastard or not, but please say something useful, I just want to ensure no one gets hurt, I?m to make people smile, not frown? but I do know from time to time number one must come first.

Thanks for taking the time to read.

Darren.

P.s she?s 28 and I?m 22? she got herself a toy boy =P "Bless her"


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll reply quickly - before we are deafened by thunderous metal clanging of a thousand feminist chastity belts crashing shut. So, before I reply to the post - can I just say to you ladies, I think this is a very honest post. Wouldn't you agree?

Saying that - Puppet, do know know what she wants? I know this is quicksand territory, because we men are usually meant to know telepathically what women want. Do you want her as a partner? A serious relationship? Does she?

Oh s**t it! It's all so unromantic. So....well, forced. So..........AMERICAN! F*****g contracts.....counselling........what happened to the mystery of courtship?

I think women forget that, except for some men (yes - me, Wendy) who are not bastards, we adore you. Worship the ground that you walk on. Feel privaliged to be with you.

But, puppet, if you are worried about disclosing you DR/DP to your friend, then don't. And if you do, and if she runs a mile then she's not worth it. Nowadays it is the done thing to respect a woman's particualr wonts, because of our previous repression of the fairer sex, even if these submissions are ridiculous and emasculate us further.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Well ya know, I?m a angel at heart *Sweet smile*? but when the covers are over me and a girl, darkness settles in *Smirks*

(First of all I have known her for six months)

Well we met at Matlock (Old town, which is romantic) and we sat down across the river Derwent in this little old hut which had three benches, It took a while but I asked if I could hug her (I Said; I?ve been waiting to ask you something? She said: what?s that? (With excitement in her voice) I said: I want to hug you) and she said yes, soon after we begin to kiss and cuddle which carries on for 50 mins or so, but around half a hour into it, she puts her hand on my leg? and start stroking it, so I assumed she wanted the same thing, so I went ahead and place my hand on the inside of her leg only for her to open them wider, which made me assume she wanted me to go further in which resulted in her moaning with pleasure *Bless* (Why do women always bloody moan about anything, even while receiving pleasure? =P) so this is why I assume she wants sex? there?s more to it then that? but hard to explain.

I want a relationship where we?re friends but with the added bonus of getting laid once a week, I?m used to being alone, so to have a serious relationship so soon, would only lead to one of us becoming hurt.

Good old Yankee styley sex  Courtship? ? you know, I don?t understand why I?m to be expected to supple women with gifts if I want to get laid, IF I?m able to give as good as I get, why give women gifts? Seems to me as if I?d have a low self esteem if I gave a woman a gift? I?d give one if I?d receive one back. Fair is fair.

Oh I?m not worried about her knowing I have DP/DR, she already knows and she?s sound with it.

Thank you very much for your time Martinelv, I do hope you support me while I?m being eaten alive by the women here, if you do (Prays you do) I?ll return the favour and use logic to battle these female beasts! GRRR


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

> Posts: 690


F*ck, even the post count knows it


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

EP, sorry to jump in, but want to say a few things to Martin (as he mentions me here).

Martin, I am not a feminist and I dont mind men wanting to 'jump' women. Or women wanting to jump men, or men wanting to jump men or women wanting to jump women. And Im only familiar with the male-female stuff and all that goes on between them indirectly (I hear about it from friends, read here and have grown up with two straight sisters etc). Remember, Im gay. I dont think 'male'-'female', male-female 'dance', differences, issues etc etc.

I dont care how many women you (or anyone else for that matter) 'screw'. The point I was trying to make to you in the other thread (and I think you got it fine) was that if you have a partner (and I will add -whether male or female, whether straight or gay or bisexual), the point is not to cheat on them. Thats all. I think you got that message. If a woman here would have posted your post, I would have said the same to her.

And IF you use other people, please don't. Noone wants to be used, noone wants to be hurt.

And I dont think you _are_ a bastard, Martin. But you do _behave_ 'bastardly' when you cheat on a gf. ANYone that cheats I think behaves bastardly, and some are bastards, and some are not.

EP, good luck with your girl. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

> Tue Jan 16, 2007 6:20 pm
> Wendy


*Gulp*



> EP, sorry to jump in, but want to say a few things to Martin (as he mentions me here).


No no no *directs you to Martin* you go right ahead love? *wipes sweat off his forehead*



> EP, good luck with your girl.


Cheers, but I don?t need ?good luck? I?m already good looking


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Cheers, but I don?t need ?good luck? I?m already good looking


Haha...I love it. In fact, I think that is your key EP...humour. If you can make us laugh you already have one leg up/over the rest of your fellowkind...pun intended.

I think it's wonderful that you are going to take the up-front completely honest approach...best kind for sure...but make sure you level out all the serious talk with an equal spattering of funny stuff.

Do NOT buy her a gift to get her laid...it just makes the whole situation a little weird if you ask me. DO however have a block of chocolate handy or a bag of M&M's or something to share, or a bottle of wine depending on the type of chick she is and on the mood of the evening.

Martin is right...if she runs a mile after you have been completely honest with her then she has issues you are better off not being party to anyhow.

Just so you know though...most reasonable women don't have an Intention to Marry form hidden under their pillow ready for you to sign as soon as you have done the deed. In fact, at 28 you may find she has even more reservations than you do about launching herself straight into a serious relationship. That part doesn't always come first...but maybe that's just me...I'm a try before you buy kinda girl. Besides...it isn't like you just met...you've known her for 6 months.

Anyway...I'd just like to congratulate you for deciding to take the mature option and choosing to be completely honest with her...far too many 22 year olds wouldn't have the same decency.

Hats off to you EP. Oh...and have fun!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello Epiphany my Australia wet dream.

I couldn?t live with out humour, it?s how I cope I guess? I like to be serious but I rather have fun, maybe to balance them out would be a winner. I?d love to be a leg over you Epiphany =P

I respect people?s feelings, I know what pain truly feels like and I do not wish to cause pain to any one (unless they big meanie!), I like to give people pleasure thought . That?s good advice about adding some fun while being serious? thanks.

Already got the Ferreo Rochers, Kusschen & Mon Cheri chocolates today so I?m one step a head of ya =P

I also like the idea of wine, we?re meeting in the morning thought? but I do like my four play so it could carry into the night =).

If she runs away, she?s only running away from the best time in her life, that would be so unlucky for her =P

Another good point that she mite be feeling the same as I am, I?m glad I asked about this? I like women when they make sense )hugs you for making sense for once( =P

I like honour and to be loyal, ?True to my heart?? I feel it will make me a better man.

I will have fun, care to join us? 

Thank you! =)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> I'll reply quickly - before we are deafened by thunderous metal clanging of a thousand feminist chastity belts crashing shut.


See, that's the kind of remark that pisses me off. I understand exactly where Wendy is coming from. I've written a couple of posts in reply to the dilemma #2 thread but end up deleting them because I feel like they get too mean or something.

I have no problem with Emulated asking advice on getting laid. None at all. It seems like he genuinely wants advice on how _not_ to hurt the girl. That's completely different than actually _intentionally_ playing with peoples emotions in some bulls*t attempt to avoid a "boring life." Find another way to add spice to life without hurting people. It has nothing to do with feminism, or man bashing, or anything else. It's just sh*tty for anyone to do, male or female.

And I'm not so much talking about the cheating thing, which is off course wrong, but more common. I'm more talking about the push/pull thing that some people seem to have to have in order to survive a relationship. Unless the other party gets off on it to, you need to treat your partner with respect. Don't make them have to play a game for your love and attention.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

enngirl5 said:


> > I'll reply quickly - before we are deafened by thunderous metal clanging of a thousand feminist chastity belts crashing shut.
> 
> 
> See, that's the kind of remark that pisses me off.


*Watches Martinelv reel in* what kinda bait you using there bOoy?

Enngirl5, do you have any idea how f*cking hot an angry woman is? As men aren't to cry; women aren't to show anger, but when they do (for me any how) it's f*cking hot... i'd wind you up any time? but I don?t like to cause too much stress, so I won?t. *moans for a while*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Bonus to have a fight in my tread *shouts* right upper cut Man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

enngirl5 said:


> I have no problem with Emulated asking advice on getting laid.


I asked for advice on how I should go about treating this girl, not getting laid, I'm already "getting laid" =P


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

EP,
This one may be a slippery slope. I know you don't want to hurt the girl and that's great but there are very few girls out there that can carry on physical relationships/friendships without eventually expecting more in return. Maybe not marriage, but more serious than you are willing to go right now.
There may be many women out there who would disagree with me but I have seen so many of my friends say and believe they were ready to have an arrangement like that. The problem is they secretly believe that they will "hook" the guy through the sheer amount of time they spend together and the relationship will develop into something more.
As far as "giving as good as you get" I know women look at sex differently. It's more emotional for them than men, the physicality of it is less important most of the time. You're not giving as good as you're getting if you're not as emotionally vested as she is.
She may be one of the rare ones and you can definately try to find out. But don't be surprised if there are mega tears and drama someday. For what my advice is worth, it's given with good intentions.
Rilke


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I think its a very mature and responsible notion you have there EP. You are being honest and respecting her feelings. If she agrees to the terms then awesome, if she doesn't then you let her leave.

She may be upset if she wanted more from it than you, but I think its better than giving her false pretenses just to bone her and then telling her afterwards.

Kudos and good luck 

P.S. Giver her one from me


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't say you were asking for advice on how to get laid. I said you were asking for advice in regards to getting laid Friday. I knew what you meant. Of course, I butt in on your post and still don't really know what advice to give you.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> hugs you for making sense for once


For once EP??? For once??? :shock: Way to build me up then cut me down. Good thing I'm not the supersensitive sort.

Sounds like you have it all sussed for yourself...chocolate, funny stuff, maybe a little wine...only one more bit of advice from me...if it starts to feel a little awkward at any stage, as can happen, tell her honestly how you are feeling (feeling a little nervous etc)...it is perhaps one of the rare times that women respond well to a man's vunerability.


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> ...it is perhaps one of the rare times that women respond well to a man's vunerability.


Epiphany, so how do women usually respond to man`s vulnerability?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Rilke said:


> EP,
> This one may be a slippery slope. I know you don't want to hurt the girl and that's great but there are very few girls out there that can carry on physical relationships/friendships without eventually expecting more in return. Maybe not marriage, but more serious than you are willing to go right now.
> There may be many women out there who would disagree with me but I have seen so many of my friends say and believe they were ready to have an arrangement like that. The problem is they secretly believe that they will "hook" the guy through the sheer amount of time they spend together and the relationship will develop into something more.
> As far as "giving as good as you get" I know women look at sex differently. It's more emotional for them than men, the physicality of it is less important most of the time. You're not giving as good as you're getting if you're not as emotionally vested as she is.
> ...


Yeah I also think my bed will turn into a slippery slope. Yeah it?s understandable that they would assume they could have an ? lets say ?f*ck buddy* and handle it, but with any one in life, as you get to know them more and more you feel more comfortable with them and feelings start to grow, you?ve made a good point, the thing is, my feelings mite also grow for her as well.

To be honest with you, I felt more emotional with the kissing then I thought she was, I felt as if our souls has mixed, as if I had melted into her? it?s the first time this has happened to me, it was a wonderful feeling.

Thanks for your input Rilke, you?ve just gain a 20% discount with me


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

CECIL said:


> I think its a very mature and responsible notion you have there EP. You are being honest and respecting her feelings. If she agrees to the terms then awesome, if she doesn't then you let her leave.
> 
> She may be upset if she wanted more from it than you, but I think its better than giving her false pretenses just to bone her and then telling her afterwards.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cecil, I don?t know where my belief came from, but it maybe linked with anime. I must admit, I?d be biting my lip if she did walk away from it, but I prefer the short-term pain rather then giving her long-term pain.

I?d feel disappointed with myself if I f*cked her then told her how I felt, it?s just a pathetic act to make in my eyes, but each to their own.

*Adds the kudos to the rest of his* cheers pal

YEAH damn right ?SHOUT: THIS IS FROM CECIL BITCH!?  HAVE IT! *nods*


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Epiphany, so how do women usually respond to man`s vulnerability?


There was a discussion about something similar a while back...that women say they want a man who is sensitive, but in fact can find it quite awkward if a man displays vunerability (with obvious exceptions, ie; grieving etc). I can't remember the exact topic but it was something along those lines.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

enngirl5 said:


> I didn't say you were asking for advice on how to get laid. I said you were asking for advice in regards to getting laid Friday. I knew what you meant. Of course, I butt in on your post and still don't really know what advice to give you.


*Reels you in*... c'mon f*cker, you're a hot one 

Please don't reply to me if i'm going to upset you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Epiphany said:


> > hugs you for making sense for once
> 
> 
> For once EP??? For once??? :shock: Way to build me up then cut me down. Good thing I'm not the supersensitive sort.
> ...


What? ? You one of those female thingys which don?t make sense =P aww but if you were supersensitive my magic fingers would sort you out in no time at all 

Pretty simple really? but then I am talking about a woman *bite lips while giggling*? omfg I?m dead for that one *puts white flag up* ? *puppy eyes*

Yeah, I?ll tell her if I feel awkward, I mite any way even if I don?t because I?d assumed she?d feel uncomfortable to begin with, so if I say I?m also a little nervous? we?d be able to sympathize with each other and feel better together, I?m really considerate aren?t I? =) )hugs self(.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

mind^partizan said:


> Epiphany said:
> 
> 
> > ...it is perhaps one of the rare times that women respond well to a man's vunerability.
> ...



I guess showing a women you can sympathize with feeling vulnerable from time to time makes her feel more secure and less alone.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> Well we met at Matlock (Old town, which is romantic) and we sat down across the river Derwent in this little old hut which had three benches, It took a while but I asked if I could hug her (I Said; I?ve been waiting to ask you something? She said: what?s that? (With excitement in her voice) I said: I want to hug you) and she said yes, soon after we begin to kiss and cuddle which carries on for 50 mins or so, but around half a hour into it, she puts her hand on my leg? and start stroking it, so I assumed she wanted the same thing, so I went ahead and place my hand on the inside of her leg only for her to open them wider, which made me assume she wanted me to go further in which resulted in her moaning with pleasure *Bless* (Why do women always bloody moan about anything, even while receiving pleasure? =P) so this is why I assume she wants sex?


I was getting really into that, why did you stop? Perhaps you can give us a similarly erotic rendition after you've done the dastardly deed, which you no doubt will. 
From one virile 22 year old to another, go right ahead and enjoy yourself. I currently have ambitions to track down and mate with an older lady I knew last year as well (the hunt is on). 
For God's sake, do it for me. 
Once both our tasks are complete, we can swap war stories on msn if you like.

Kind regards,

Alex

p.s.The msn part was a joke, I have no such desire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Axel19 said:


> > Well we met at Matlock (Old town, which is romantic) and we sat down across the river Derwent in this little old hut which had three benches, It took a while but I asked if I could hug her (I Said; I?ve been waiting to ask you something? She said: what?s that? (With excitement in her voice) I said: I want to hug you) and she said yes, soon after we begin to kiss and cuddle which carries on for 50 mins or so, but around half a hour into it, she puts her hand on my leg? and start stroking it, so I assumed she wanted the same thing, so I went ahead and place my hand on the inside of her leg only for her to open them wider, which made me assume she wanted me to go further in which resulted in her moaning with pleasure *Bless* (Why do women always bloody moan about anything, even while receiving pleasure? =P) so this is why I assume she wants sex?
> 
> 
> I was getting really into that, why did you stop? Perhaps you can give us a similarly erotic rendition after you've done the dastardly deed, which you no doubt will.
> ...


You?re a f*cker aren?t ya =P *looks at your horns* tutt tutt you?re over due a spanking =P. I don?t see it as being a ?hunt? but it?s a good comment to use because many men see it as a hunt, but while they oblivious hurt their prey, their prey mite go on to f*ck up the mind of another man to get back at men, only for this man to f*ck up your future?s wife?s mind? I see it as: what comes around, goes around. Again each to their own, I don?t have any bad judgements to say about you.... f*cker =P


----------



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

pesonally i think if you tell her you don't want a serious long term relationship and she's cool with that then you should have a good night on your hands!! i think its good if the feelings are mutual but if not get her REALLY drunk and have a quick go anyway!ha


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

gnarlsbarkley said:


> pesonally i think if you tell her you don't want a serious long term relationship and she's cool with that then you should have a good night on your hands!! i think its good if the feelings are mutual but if not get her REALLY drunk and have a quick go anyway!ha


Get her drunk and rape her? *shakes head*, that's bad man. I think all the women here will nail you for saying that... "Unlucky" =P


----------



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

RAPE!! i never said that. i just mean't if you get her drunk enough she won't care!! as a joke


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

gnarlsbarkley said:


> RAPE!! I never said that. I just mean't if you get her drunk enough she won't care!! as a joke


Yeah fair enough, it was a joke... you're unaware but I have supported many women/girls online in the past whom were raped, I've learned a lot from them and I have eased their pain if only for a short period of time. Any way, don't worry about it mate.

She may not care at the time, but afterwards she mite be phoning the police, I won't know thought because I won't be doing such a thing to her.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Quit being so judgemental Emulated. He was kidding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

enngirl5 said:


> Quit being so judgemental Emulated. He was kidding!


It's hard not to be judgemental while emotions are involved, you should know being female and all


----------



## gnarlsbarkley (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess it was a stupid thing to say anyway, i really didnt mean to offend anyone. still shows you have emotions which has gotta be a good thing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

gnarlsbarkley said:


> I guess it was a stupid thing to say anyway, i really didnt mean to offend anyone. still shows you have emotions which has gotta be a good thing!


Nah, it's me being a tw*t mate... sorry. I just go berserk when i hear or think of the word "rape"... so i was triggered by my self linking what you said with rape, not many people would think the same as me about the subject...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I told her everything over msn (I did say I rather tell her face to face but she wanted to know) and it turns out she was a fun relationship as well? so I?m getting my dick wet tomorrow lads!  ? f*cking winner, only been four years? =S! thanks every one, I?ll give her one from ya'll  lol!


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

I didnt read much of the thread but good luck with your drunken date rape or whatever! your knowledge about the subject should only make it easier?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> I didnt read much of the thread but good luck with your drunken date rape or whatever! your knowledge about the subject should only make it easier?


You're not after provoking a fight are you sweet heart? Too keen if you ask me. Something stressed and BoThErEd ya?!  . Come back when you?re not such a walk in the park.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

rewrite your post so people outside the UK can understand it plz.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> rewrite your post so people outside the UK can understand it plz.


Why ... where you from pal? Lao People?s Democratic Republic? ... that be unlucky chief, quite a rich reply you made there? all in good time you mite say something which will make me smirk? chop chop sweet heart.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> rewrite your post so people outside the UK can understand it plz.


Hmmm...I'm outside the UK and I understood it...didn't really understand your post though Catharsis. Care to explain the rationale behind posting what you did other than for pure provocation? Seems a bit random and rather odd. :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Epiphany said:


> > rewrite your post so people outside the UK can understand it plz.
> 
> 
> Seems a bit random and rather odd. :shock:


I think he?s in love with me and jealous I?ve just laid a woman. But that?s just my thought =P


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Well she was great and totally enjoyed herself... but I on the other hand felt dead and lost track of time as if I were in a trance... I feel totally shite at the moment... DR/DP is starting to become boring.

Thanks for your comments and advise guys =)


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> I think he?s in love with me and jealous I?ve just laid a woman. But that?s just my thought =P


Makes sense...he's only human.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Yer, I love you too D. :lol:

Group hug... AHhhhh...

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Epiphany said:


> > I think he?s in love with me and jealous I?ve just laid a woman. But that?s just my thought =P
> 
> 
> Makes sense...he's only human.


You?d assume that, but if me and him are alike, I?d state us as being unhuman due to DR/DP and all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Yer, I love you too D. :lol:
> 
> Group hug... AHhhhh...
> 
> G.


)))Huggles((( =P


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Epiphany said:
> 
> 
> > > rewrite your post so people outside the UK can understand it plz.
> ...


Hah. Dream on.
And you were asking WHY someone from outside the UK should be able to understand your posts? WTF? And yes, if you must know, I was born in an African country.

Go sniff some solvents you absolute retard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Epiphany said:
> ...


Something I said? :lol:


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

You could respond to my post instead of pretending like I'm the one who's bothered. I wrote a flame and enjoyed the result.

Maybe some more solvents up your nose could help you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> You could respond to my post instead of pretending like I'm the one who's bothered. I wrote a flame and enjoyed the result.
> 
> Maybe some more solvents up your nose could help you.


So you openly admit to flaming me to provoke a fight? I'm not interested playing games with fools: Read this:



> Some areas of the Service may let you share information with other service members, either through public or private messages. By using the Service, you *agree not to transmit*, in either private or public messages, any *abusive*, obscene, profane, sexually explicit, threatening, or illegal material, material containing blatant expressions of bigotry, racism or hate, or any other material that infringes the rights of others in addition to illegal investment activities on-line. The Service retains the right (but not the obligation) to terminate the account of anyone who violates these terms or any term of the user agreement or Service.


Enough said sweet heart 

Although? what?s this about: 


> ?Maybe some more solvents up your nose could help you?


where do solvents come into ?anything? related with me; are you thinking up your past mistakes? Heh.

Your pathetic attempts to flame me in order to gain selfish pleasure has only classed you as being a fool, carry on and i'll tell my mummy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Can i ave nother hug cos tw*t face made me cry  *opens arms to any one nice*


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Although? what?s this about:
> 
> 
> > ?Maybe some more solvents up your nose could help you?
> ...


Your solvent abuse must have made you forget all about the fact itself.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8740


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Although? what?s this about:
> ...





> Sun Aug 06, 2006 10:11 am


Six months ago and one month after you had joined the site I made that tread, you either have one sad life due to searching through ?all? my ?past? posts in order to find ammunition or you viewed that tread I made ages ago because you could relate to it yourself and you?ve an excellent memory.

Well I have one word for ya pal: ?Dyslexia? known for giving the person a weaker memory, the ?abuse? (lol ?I did it around two to three times? yeah? I totally abused it) as you ?wisely? put it wouldn?t have been enough to have effected my memory. 



> Fact: something which is known to have happened or to exist, especially something for which proof exists, or about which there is information


Lack of information labels your so called ?Fact? as fictional.

Come again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

*The ability to have an adrenalin rush any time you want?*

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=84747&highlight=#84747



Catharsis said:


> Emulated Puppet{eer said:
> 
> 
> > Catharsis said:
> ...


I didn?t click on to why you said ?While sniffing solvents? ? besides that? does this make sense to any one: 
?Go shoot bursts of adrenaline while sniffing solvents *about it*? 
mite be my dyslexia making is hard for me to understand it.

Any how, I really sorry I made you cry tidy tear Catharsis *gives you a tissue*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> please, i beg of you, i dont want to die a virgin


Or maybe he's bothered i'm not a virgin and he is?

lol  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Actually D.

I think it might be another problem
I will post a link that Catharsis will find helpful.

G


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Catharsis,

Here's a link you might benefit from.

http://www.warpedworld.org/growabrain.html

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

ROFLOL! YOU DA WINNER! 

http://vandamchrono.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Catharsis said:
> 
> 
> > Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> ...


Your thread was on the front page when I started browsing this site, and I don't remember it because I can relate to it, I've never sniffed solvents or anything else for that matter. Yeah I have a good memory when it works and your thread was hilarious, guess that's why I it comes to mind whenever you post.

The only one going through someone's post history for ammunition is you.

And by the way, the fact that you sniffed solvents remains a fact no matter how many or how few times you did it.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *The ability to have an adrenalin rush any time you want?*
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=84747&highlight=#84747
> 
> ...


Let me break it down for your dyslexia-ridden, solvent-addled brain.

Go [_shoot bursts of adrenaline while sniffing solvents_] about *it.*

"it" referring to you getting your panties in a bunch because you thought I was not a constructive member of the forum.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Catharsis said:
> 
> 
> > please, i beg of you, i dont want to die a virgin
> ...


Way to pick a quote out of context. That post was part of my attempt to ironically freak out Ms. Starling in her thread about love.

You know, Ms. Starling, the one you actually freaked out by acting super creepy and moronic towards.

You also seem to think I'm up on your case because you offended me personally at some point. This is not the case. I simply can't stand your posts. I can't stand YOU. If this forum had an ignore function I could simply have ignored you from day 1 instead of being forced to read your stupid drivel.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Catharsis,
> 
> Here's a link you might benefit from.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. "grow a brain". That's an excellent flame. If you are in middle school.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Catharsis, what are you here for? If some one say something which upsets you, make them aware of it, don?t just allow your anger to build up then attack them out of the blue, alright I admit I have made some bad moves by going along with your games but enough is enough, this site isn?t just ours, it?s many other people?s as well, I don?t want to upset them? so if you wish to carry on being a child either PM/E-mail me, and yes I?m being a child too but I?m not out to play games and hurt people and half of my post have been to support people. Ms. Starling and I have sent many PMs to each other so there?s a lot you don?t know about either of us, so carry on and make all the assumptions your want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Let it go Catharsis.

Your witless comebacks are boring.

G.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Catharsis Wrote :"Oh wow. "grow a brain". That's an excellent flame. If you are in middle school."
> 
> That was my point!
> 
> ...


Haha, ok, that made me laugh, even if it doesnt make much sense. 

what's with people on this site editing their posts completely?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

OH, forget it (sigh)

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> OH, forget it (sigh)
> 
> G.


Why let tw*t face get to you?


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > OH, forget it (sigh)
> ...


Hahaha. Stop posting, you worthless pieces of trash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Catharsis,

It seems you don't have anything significant to say, so I thought I would
look up the meaning of the word Catharsis, you know, to see if maybe
there might be something significant in your user name.
Its was then I finally understood.

I felt that meaning 4. was most apt.

4. medicine: purging of bowels: cleansing or purging of the bowels.

Seems you really do live up to your name.

G.


----------

